# new member from NI to Cyprus



## Tom (May 7, 2007)

Hi all, 
my name is Tom and my wife and I are from Belfast, Northern Ireland. We have just bought a property in a new development in Protaras, Cyprus. At the moment we will be hoping to rent the property out when it is finished, but also quite like the idea of possibly upping sticks and moving to Cyprus completely. 

We would love to hear from all and anyone who has taken this step before us with all the pleasures and pitfalls that this step may have taken.

Hope to hear from as many of you guys out there as possible, talk to you all soon,
Tom


----------



## Jessie_K (May 12, 2007)

I have never bought property in Cyprus, but I visit the country every year and love in.

I am seriously considering relocating to Cyprus for a while. I will share my process with you.


----------



## Tom (May 7, 2007)

Thanks very much Jessie, I am VERY new to all this and was starting to wonder if anyone was out there who read my post and was going to reply.
good luck with whatever you are going to do, and likewise, I will keep you up to date with any steps we take.
Tom


----------



## Donnabelle (May 14, 2007)

Hello there, I am kind of new here too but I would like to welcome you and your wife to this site, this is a great way to communicate, make friends and do a networking from all over the world  Best regards from Dubai United Arab Emirates.


----------



## paulmatt (May 20, 2007)

Hi Tom we have purchased in Protaras and rent our villa out.Is your property close to being finished. 
Everyone we have met over here has been friendly and helpful the only pitful is finding a good paying job.


----------



## Angela and Neal (May 17, 2007)

Hello everyone
The common theme seems to be a good paying job. It seems like home if you have money you are fine, if not, then it is rubbish.


----------



## kathyd (May 28, 2007)

*Also from outside Belfast*

Hi Tom ,
my name is Kathy and husband Tony. We are thinking of a possible move to Cyprus .

Presently we live in Ballygowan and have lived here for the last 6 years after returning from S.Africa.

Friends of ours have also just bought a timeshare in Protarus and my brother has bought a villa in Freneros .

Tony and I and 2 kids aged 11 and 12 are going out to stay in his villa in July for 2 weeks...11th-25th. We are going to have a really good look around .

I have been researching this and from what I can see the issues are work .
I lecture in a college in Health sciences and was offered a job as a science teacher in a school last year .
However at the time i was shocked by the salary at £800 a month but have since found out that it was not that bad!!!!
My husband is a freelance TV Cameraman and both of us get the feeling that we will have to be self employed and bringing in an income that way as jobs are hard to get.
I have an online business as well that I am desperately trying to build up to bring in the income we need .
I saw your email as i was about to switch off this evening and thought it would be good to make contact.

I lived in S.Africa for 22 years and no matter what anyone says ...its hard to beat an outdoor lifestyle. I know that once you live in the sun you get used to it,but it definately makes life more pleasant.
Going into our sixth Winter,i think the darkness is eventaully chasing us away.

Kathy


----------



## debbie (Jun 12, 2007)

*Life in Cyprus*

Don't come to Cyprus with rose tinted glasses........it has taken me nearly 2 years to adjust to Cyprus life (women definately find it more difficult than men).

But now I love it, I don't think I'll stay forever but it's better than being in the UK. 

Wages are low, and there are lots of bugs, snakes and spiders !!!!(there was a big hairy one in my sink the other day). Shopping is a bit of a task as to get the best prices you have to visit several shops....there's no Tesco's here. And you have to get used to maybe we can do this tomorrow (tomorrow never comes). You have to slow down or you'll go mad......

If there is anything else that you would like to know just drop me a line and I'll be delighted to give you as much info as I know..

Take Care
Debbie


----------



## kathyd (May 28, 2007)

Hi Debbie 
thanks for getting back with some info. I have lived in several countries and know that it takes a while to adapt .
My father went to work in Africa when I was 11 and I spent a few years there before boarding school and then every holiday .
I have been through the culture adjustment which is mentally not easy and its probably for those reasons and the fact that I have 2 kids in school that makes me thing about this long and hard .
if it was just me I would just go!
Also my husband and I have fairly good jobs and we know we have to have some kind of an income coming in .
My Internet business which is transportable is really our ticket and then we can try and look around.
Its a hard decision when you have the family to think off.
I hate the winters in the Uk.
I spent 22 years in S.Africa and I loved the outdoor life.
My husband places tennis for Ireland and is also an outdoor person who loves sport. Both my kids are very outdoor as well.
As for the bugs and spiders I really like them!
I am a biologist and in fact collected insects when I lived in Uganda..I nearly became an endomologist..I find them fasinating. [thats an insect specialist by the way!]
So that one is a positive for me!

one of my main concerns is the schools. I have heard they are very good and would be keen to know about areas and schools for the kids to go to .
my brother told me about the shopping!

Interesting to hear that you prefer it to the UK,why do you think you will not stay?

As I lecture in an FE college I would love to try and get a position there but it seems a bit limiting.
I emailed a few colleges with no reply and feel that maybe there is just too much competition in Cyprus to consider outsiders...just not sure.

Anyway ...I am sure you will enlighten me!

Kathy


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All,

I started a thread about forms etc then spotted this one.

We've been coming to Cyprus for years now and the last time we came we thought about selling up in the UK. We found a villa but decided that we shouldn't make major decisions while on holiday as we may regret it. 

We got home and promptly regretted not making the decision while we were on holiday.

Our house is now on the market and we are making a dash back to Cyprus to see if we can still get the villa.

We plan to rent it for the 1st year and so far everything seems easier that I expected. I've had an estimate for moving the furniture of £1750 and that's door to door, it will mean finding some labour to help load the container and there will be a £300ish charge at the dock in Cyprus.

The cars are a different story. Transport doesn't seem to be a problem but it may depend what side of bed the customs officer got out of whether I get a charge or not.

We will be out 4th to 18th July and if the villa isn’t available will also be hunting, so if anyone knows of anything to rent around Polis and the villages we may be very grateful.

It will be great if we can keep this thread running and use it to pool our experiences.

Pam n Dave.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I've got a couple of quotes for moving out. The cheapest is £1750, for this we pack and load everything ourselves and have a 4 hour window to do this.

The second is almost £4000. All we have to do is sit back and watch. I guess you pay the money and take you choice.

The figures for taking the car also vary from £560 to £1200 so it seems wise to shop around.


----------



## Len and Syl (Jun 26, 2007)

Pam and Dave, Syl and I are too moving to Cyprus in July. Where did you get your quotes for moving out from as we are interested. Have you found anything out about taking the family banger across to Cyprus. I have a friend who is shipping his out in two weeks and I will let you know of the Directives, Regulations and Legislation regarding this, soon as they get to know and us, you and Dave will know. Thanks. Len and Syl.


----------



## Len and Syl (Jun 26, 2007)

Kathy, I too am a FHE lecturer and will be interested in teaching in Cyprus. Maybe we can set up our own college in our fields of teaching.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Len and Syl

I can't give you the details the site prevents me from posting urls and email addresses.

If admin see this can we be put in contact with each other please.

Dave.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the upgrade Bob, it didn’t hurt a bit.

I’ve PM’d Len and Syl but for the benefit of anyone else the details are :-

Burke Bros are the ones who do it all Burke Bros Moving Group

Trevor at [email protected] can start with a container that you load yourself and give additional services.

Email Tessa at [email protected] she came up with £500 incl VAT for transporting the car but there are charges at the other end of around £100 + customs clearance. The car would go from Southampton. She can also give a contact who will help with the importation documentation. I’ve emailed him but not had a reply yet.

Dave.


----------



## Len and Syl (Jun 26, 2007)

Absolutely Fantastic Dave and Pam, thank you for that. Do you know anything about shipping the car across to Cyprus - Len AND Syl.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

It seems easy and cheap to get a car to Cyprus. Then the fun can start as people seem to have a variety of experiences from good to terrible. I’m attempting to get the cost of an agent in Cyprus who can guide me through this.


----------



## Len and Syl (Jun 26, 2007)

Pam n Dave, this is Len n Syl, I have got it touch with Tessa Wade George Bakers shipping, and she E-mails that it will cost £500incl VAT this includes custom clearance and UK THC and sea freight to Limassol. This is a weekly RORO service from Southampton, transit 13 days. But we will haveTHC and customs clearance charges of approx £100. They can not help on the registering or import duty. I haven't a clue what UK THC means or RORO because she has just vanished again. Still I have a Greek Cypriot friend here in York and he is sending a car to Cyprus and I will know all the bumf that goes with it. This I will pass on to you and to any other member veiwing. Maybe there is one rule for the natives and us Brits will be getting loads of hassle. Keep posted for future details. Len n Syl.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Len and Syl, your quote is on par with mine. THC I believe stands for Terminal Handling Charge and RO-RO stands for Roll on Roll off.

For me it makes it viable to take the cars but I would be interested to know how you and your friends get on once in Cyprus.

We are going to Cyprus next Wednesday for a couple of weeks and hoping to find something to rent once our house is sold. Pam n Dave.


----------



## Len and Syl (Jun 26, 2007)

Have a great time in Cyprus. We will have to meet when we are both insitu in Cyprus. Probably have a KEO together. Len n Syl.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Len and Syl, Seems like a good idea to me. We're going to be off line now for a couple of weeks, just hope that that this weather doesn't follow us. Pam n Dave.


----------



## Len and Syl (Jun 26, 2007)

Pam and Dave, for moving your car across ring the Dept of Customs: 22 601 657 and 22 601 658. Another one to ring is Road Traffic Dept: 22 807 000/22 807 117. They will send you all the bumf and registering etc. From Len and Syl.


----------



## andy_the_king (Jul 11, 2007)

Pam n Dave,

What removal company gave you a quote of £1750 and also what do you mean by load at the dock?

Interested to know as my family and I are seriously considering the plunge, trying to work out all the costs and also schooling so any recommends on that front would be helpful. We are thinking off going towards Larnaca.


----------



## linda (Jul 18, 2007)

hi my name is linda & my husband to be is mark. we are thinking of moving to cyprus near ayia napa, we would really like to hear from anyone who has moved to this area in cyprus. we have a little boy age 4 we really want to give him a better life. we live in manchester .


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Len and Syl, we've just got back and managed to rent a house for the first year from next Feb, it's still being built but we can move in as soon as it's ready which should be in the next couple of months. We are just waiting for our house to sell. Thanks for the info, it's looking as though it may not be worth taking the car across as it is an old Lexus and the engine size and emissions mean that it could incur quite a high charge when it gets to Cyprus, we are still checking though. Pam and Dave.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Andy the king, e-mail Trevor at [email protected] he is the guy who gave us the quote of £1750. When you said “load at the dock?" Did you mean "charge at the dock?" if so I understand that there is an unloading charge of £300 which is payable in Cyprus and I think that it applies to just about everything which is shipped across although the figure may vary, Pam and Dave.


----------



## Len and Syl (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome back Pam n Dave, I have exactly 365days to do till I retire and move to Cyprus and don't forget when you are there we shall have a Keo beer or a Frappie, the Greek Gods said so. I move in July 2008 and I don't think that I will take the car with me, with the container size, customs, docks and registering it will all cost together the cost of a new Japannese car with air con there. I have a Greek Cypriot friend here and his brother wishes he never took his car from UK to Cyprus. In the end, just to get rid of all the hassle he was receiving he sent it back here to the UK, and bought one there. Just a bit of info for anyone else thinking of doing the same. Cheers Len n Syl


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Len and Syl, it’s good to see that your countdown has started and I know the perfect spot for the Keo. In fact I know of several perfect spots. 

I coming to the opinion that it’s not worth taking the car. It’s a shame as it’s reliable and got a lot of life left in it but as it’s old won’t sell for much. 

The sun has just come out so I need to sort the lawn before the heavens open again.


----------



## Len and Syl (Jun 26, 2007)

Looking forward to it. Len n Syl.


----------



## Jan (Aug 2, 2007)

debbie said:


> Don't come to Cyprus with rose tinted glasses........it has taken me nearly 2 years to adjust to Cyprus life (women definately find it more difficult than men).
> 
> But now I love it, I don't think I'll stay forever but it's better than being in the UK.
> 
> ...


hi Debbie, my partner and i are thinking of moving to Cyprus but i have a fear of spiders and snakes, do you think i am making a mistake wanting to go there.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Jan,

I've not seen many spiders but there are certainly snakes around although the majority are harmless. They can be also quite large,

Dave.


----------



## Trish2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Tom

Ive been in Nicosia, Cyprus 7 months now, I was quite homesick until I went to London to visit my son, family & friends. Its was raining and very damp. I was quite pleased to come back. 

The quality of life is better here, the outdoor lifestyle too. I do miss home sometimes but I am starting to settle in. Yes I miss Tesco, we have an IKEA and shopping mall in Nicosia.

It will be my first winter here so it will be interesting to see what its like.

Welcome to the site.

Regards
Tricia


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

HI Tricia, said you would be glad to get back to the sun.Bet you had a good t with family&friends and they where wis hing .they could live in the sun.Well its cold&damp here (scotland)Still dark when i got up so having a jim jam day (lazy i know but i do have a cold)tonight going to watch dirty dancing on 5.

Its going to be along winter,wont get to cyprus till spring as hubby has just had op. enjoy the winter sun. Tricia


----------



## Trish2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Tricia

Yes my friends and family envy me being here in Cyprus. 

I went to the beach yesterday and ate lunch by the sea, how good is that!

regards
Tricia


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I Cant Wait.enjoy


----------



## dipdog (Oct 29, 2007)

*Help*

Good luck with your new house Tom, I myself will be moving permanently to Frenaros a village just outside Parlimni, in January, however finding a removals company is proving more difficult that first anticipated, CAN ANYONE ADVISE PLEASE???


----------



## The Reillys (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Debbie, We are going to Cyprus on Feb 3rd on a mission to decide whether to move to Cyprus permanently. as we are retired, but young in mind and heart, we don't have to work, but do like a good social life. Where is the best place to live. we know Paphos quite well, but are there any other areas to consider i.e Lanarca side? W have just returned from living in spain for 6 years and whatever you tell us about Cyprus, it can't be any worse than living in spain. Look forward to hearing from you, regards norma and mike Reilly


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Norma You say you like a social life.Paphos has more to offer winter months.I like the villages around Paphos quiter but still all you need nr by.
good luck on your trip hope you find a area that is right for you. take your time. Regs Tricia


----------



## nnicou (Feb 5, 2008)

*Cyprus is Lovely*

Cyprus is a Lovely place, but its gone too expensive.
I think its the most expensive place in Europe, according to local wages!
3 months ago I paid 2.5 euros for a cappacino in Venice, only to come back to Larnaca sea front and pay 5 euros for the same thing!


Nick


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Like the world over shop eat and drink away from main tourist ,areas. and you will find it a lot cheaper. 
Tricia


----------



## debs (Oct 1, 2007)

Pam n Dave said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I started a thread about forms etc then spotted this one.
> 
> ...


Hi there, we are moving out to Cyprus in July and are still looking for a removals company. Can you tell me who you are using, the quote sounds reasonable. Thanks Debs


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi All ~ Like Pam and Dave we too visited Cyprus last year fact finding and later on holiday. We took the decision to purchase a villa off plan, not being in an immediate rush to relocate, but wary of getting onto the property ladder before prices get too high. Even though giving power of attorney to a more than competant Cypriot lawyer the process is still stressful. E-mailing isn't the most personable means of communication, especially when things get a little fraught! Will be keen to know how things progress, especially with regards to moving car, household effects. That container seems very reasonable, probably safer than driving by car. Regards, Chris


----------



## Gudi (Feb 29, 2008)

*Hello from Cape Town*

Hello everybody and a special hello to Kathy,
we are new on this forum. My name is Gudi with a husband called Henning and two twin daughters, aged 14. 
WE are a german family who has lived in Cape Town SA for the last 22 years and are thinking of moving closer to Europe. As Cathy said, it is very hard to beat the outdoor lifestyle we enjoy in South Africa and that is why we need to go to a place with sunshine and the sea.
At the moment we run and own a guesthouse and apartments in Cape Town and our kids go to the german school here.
Henning will be in Cyprus in April to take a first look and obviously we have lots of questions.
We would like to buy or build a small resort with holiday flats (selfcatering)
anybody know of one for sale?
Is pathos a good place to do that?
Is the international schoool good and how much does it cost?
Are most tourists package people or do lots of individual travellers come to Cyprus?
How much does one charge for a one bedroom apartment per day?
What are the 10 worst things about live in Cyprus??
Looking forward to all your replies.
Kind Regards from sunny South Africa
Gudi


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Debs,

Sorry for not answering sooner but we've just moved out to Cyprus and been without internet for a while.

European Van Lines is where I got the quote from but we finally used Burke Bros. All was fine a the UK end but we had some damage caused to a couple of items. The proof of the pudding will be how they handle this as I have limited internet which doesn't help.


----------



## mcmullanlynn (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Tom,
My name is Lynn and my husband, Colin and I have recently purchased an apartment in Sotira, it wont be ready until August 2009, but we are going back out in July 2008 just to check how things are going. 

We have loved Cyprus since we first visited in 1991 and have been back a few times since. We presently live and work in Londonderry but fully intend to retire to Cyprus within the next 8-10 years. I was a bit worried about leaving all that is familiar but cant believe how many locals are already out there. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## dipdog (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi!!
My name is Fiona and I moved here to Cyprus in Feb 08. After spending all my time trying to set up a charity/foundation for CYPRIOT kids I have since learned that the Cyps think CHARITY is another word for laundry where you clean your money!! Trying to convince a nation is no easy task but I will continue to try. What inspired me to write was that after everything, spending all my savings, being shafted by numerous Landlords, discovering tomorrow never comes, that is it natural that most here just bareface lie, that they will go to great extremes to stop you doing anything they feel is competition or they don't understand, that it is not what you know tis whom and that they forget there is a whole big world out there that discovered most things before it even knew Cyprus existed, there are actually some lovely lovely people and when you find them and they trust you and understand your plan Cyprus opens up like a beautiful flower and becomes this whole new different place that you wouldn't want to live anywhere else. There was never much pulling me home but certainly the comforts of homr folk were sorely missed and you wrote the darkness is driving you away, I moved from Muckamore, Antrim, there is no darker place! In my experience I can tell you, now, the days now in October are like a wonderfully hot summer at home. I wake up every morning and swim with my dog before fighting with the Island! I have a surprisingly busy social life as Ayia Napa is not my scene at 35 and female I'm pretty much done with that,I am this very evening going to my third concert in two weeks, last week I went to the HUGE maritme exhibition in limassol and the World Press Photo Opening in Nicosia, how cultured is that!!!
My advice is this, having lived all over the world Dubai, S.Africa,U.S, and many more I will admit it is hard here, but, if you are strong willed and of strong characture you know what you want and determined, you can do anything, even Cyprus. I would also suggest you buy a car at least you can sleep in it until you find what you want!! Do it because the darkness will only make things darker.

Good luck and if you need anything just shout!!

Fiona


----------



## happy plumber (Sep 8, 2008)

*info*



paulmatt said:


> Hi Tom we have purchased in Protaras and rent our villa out.Is your property close to being finished.
> Everyone we have met over here has been friendly and helpful the only pitful is finding a good paying job.


Hello, Paulmatt
My name is Duncan and have just read your e'mail and where you live and rent out, we have bought an apartment in Xyophagou, completion date june 09 we are looking for decent letting agents until we retire in cyprus. 2010 hope you can help
many thanks
Duncan


----------

